# SE Buildings Lateral Exam Bridge Problems



## mg93 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi all,

I am preparing to take the lateral exam for Buildings in October. All my studying material is based on AASTHO 7. Does anyone have a good document / plan to go about studying the bridge portion based on AASTHO 8 ? I have documents discussing changes in the other codes but nothing yet on Bridges and AASTHO. 

Thanks ,


----------



## psustruct (Aug 16, 2021)

I am in the boat as you. Attached is something I found this summer.


----------



## mg93 (Aug 25, 2021)

Yea you're in the same boat as me. Thank you for this !!


----------



## David Connor SE (Aug 31, 2021)

mg93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am preparing to take the lateral exam for Buildings in October. All my studying material is based on AASTHO 7. Does anyone have a good document / plan to go about studying the bridge portion based on AASTHO 8 ? I have documents discussing changes in the other codes but nothing yet on Bridges and AASTHO.
> 
> Thanks ,


Check out my bridge questions book that I wrote a few years ago. It is now updated for AASHTO 8th edition. 

www.davidconnorse.com


----------



## Br_Engr (Sep 9, 2021)

David Connor SE said:


> Check out my bridge questions book that I wrote a few years ago. It is now updated for AASHTO 8th edition.
> 
> www.davidconnorse.com


This is a great resource for Building folks taking the SE exam. Highly recommend.


----------

